# Need Coding Help for a Left Ulnar transposition with a fasciocutaneous sling



## cronicizo (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm trying to code this procedure and I found the main code is 64718 for the ulnar transposition but I'm having a hard time finding a code for the fasciocutaneous sling. After the Ulnar Nerve was transposed a 1cm fascial sling was created at the flexor origin of the medial epicondyle. Is this included in the procedure code 64718? or is there a seperate code that I can utilize all the other codes i found described a 4cm fascial sling.


----------



## mdarling (Jan 18, 2013)

*Ulnar Nerve Transposition w/ fascial sling*

Per the AAOS, CPT Code 64718 includes creation of fascial sling.


----------

